# Streaming Audio and Wifi Problem



## Jetdaz (Oct 18, 2010)

I recently bought an iphone 4 and downloaded an app. (Live Atc). When i open this app it cant seem to play any streaming audio from my Wifi but when i test it at my friends house it works well??? My Wifi router is an ASUS WL-520 GU. I am on satellite broadband and my modem is a Hughes hx 50. When i connect to the same web site on my desktop i can listen to the live audio through winamp with no problems ... Please help :4-dontkno Is my wifi causing this problem ??


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You have another Thread going on. You will be assisted here. Please refrain from double Posting in a near future.

Closed!


----------

